

Steve Jobs Was Bad Typist - kritiqqr
http://amistakes.com/2013/04/23/steve-jobs-was-bad-typist/

======
dpcx
I'm not sure how this shows he was a bad typist. Doesn't seem "slow" to me at
all.

